# Holga Indoor Shots



## vandecarr

These were done with Roxy, a Holga 120N with a larger apature then usual and partially flocked and using a cheap $14 hot shoe flash. I developed them myself.


----------



## doobs

How'd you get a larger aperture on your Holga?


----------



## bhop

doobs said:


> How'd you get a larger aperture on your Holga?



I have the same question.


----------



## vandecarr

Its pretty easy. I took out four screws to get to the inside portion of the lens and popped the ring off and it is about a half step larger. I also made a smaller apature around 18 or 22 for outdoors when its really sunny. So I have two true apatures.

If you google holga modifications they are all over the place.


----------



## doobs

Interesting. I'll give that a look at.


----------



## shorty6049

i like how they look like they were taking back in the 50s or 60s. I'm always sort of intrigued by that style of photo .


edit:
 but by that limited edition coke bottle in the first one... i'd have to say 1899 ;-)


----------



## vandecarr

Thanks Shorty,

That's what I was really going for. I didn't want to say anything to see if anyone made that comment.

I really like the one of my son sitting at the table with his feet up because it's in my moms kitchen which hasn't been updated since around the 60's so it really makes people wonder.

The coke bottle was a nice touch wasn't it? My mom still has an old radio from about the 30's I was going to stick in there too but I didn't want to break it.


----------

